# Bacardi 151...whoops



## Jason (Oct 20, 2007)

hour or two later


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 20, 2007)

Good on ya my man.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, shit!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 20, 2007)

that stuff fucks you up.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2007)

What the hell is it? We have Bacardi Rum over here, but I don't get the 151&#730; reference.


----------



## Lee (Oct 20, 2007)

Warning: Flammable


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 20, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> What the hell is it? We have Bacardi Rum over here, but I don't get the 151&#730; reference.



151 is the proof.
that stuff is 75.5% alcohol.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 20, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that stuff is 75.5% alcohol.



No germs survived.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2007)

Pftah, I regularly drink 80/82.5% absinthe. 

Still, thats a serious consumption rate. I approve of this thread. 

What the hell is that whole 'proof' think anyway? I don't really get it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 20, 2007)

Proof (alcohol) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here ya go, Stitchy.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> hour or two later



Damn! saw that pic felt like somebody suckerpunched me in the liver


----------



## Blexican (Oct 20, 2007)

7slinger said:


> Damn! saw that pic felt like somebody suckerpunched me in the liver



I have wild fucking stories about 151.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 20, 2007)

I knew there was a reason I  you, Blex.


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I have wild fucking stories about 151.



Me too  and I'm done with that shit.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2007)

Took you that long? 

Wuss.


----------



## Regor (Oct 21, 2007)

I deem this thread true!


----------



## Jason (Oct 21, 2007)

Then that night my gf did this to it.. along with a double deuce of corona


----------



## Jason (Oct 21, 2007)

Bacardi 151 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2007)

Fin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2007)

for more proof I actually drank BEER!


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2007)

151 fucks u right up.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2007)

When I used to have parties at my first apartment, I had a rule that anyone who dropped a beer or broke a glass had to do a shot of 151, and all my buddies became total nazis about enforcing it.  

After a while, nobody EVER broke anything at my place.


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2007)

At first it started with me drinking to 151 and coke and after those I just started swiggin it right off the bottle


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2007)

At first it started with me drinking to 151 and coke and after those I just started swiggin it right off the bottle


----------



## Shawn (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 28, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Pftah, I regularly drink 80/82.5% absinthe.
> 
> Still, thats a serious consumption rate. I approve of this thread.
> 
> What the hell is that whole 'proof' think anyway? I don't really get it.


you should try some everclear sometime, you can practically light your breath on fire


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> you should try some everclear sometime, you can practically light your breath on fire



Absinthe is made out of Everclear most of the time AND it has extra goodies (Thujone) that fuck you up even more so!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 28, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Absinthe is made out of Everclear most of the time AND it has extra goodies (Thujone) that fuck you up even more so!


I didn't really feel much last time I had it, although it was 75% I think, so maybe I was too drunk, lol.


----------



## Jason (Nov 18, 2007)

Jason said:


> Fin.



 for the beer


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn I bumped this a week ago?


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 2, 2008)

lol gotta love the 151, made you not remember shit. Good on ya to start drinking real beer.


----------



## Blexican (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't had that stuff in a while...maybe it's time I had a couple shots.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 2, 2008)

Hear we go again with the hell bumps......


----------



## deathmask666 (Feb 2, 2008)

When a friend of mine got back from Boot Camp (Marines) we decided that we were going to wasted. So we got Bacardi 151 and Absolut Citron. And the idea was that we would take a shot of the 151 and chase it with the Citron. It didn't take long before we decided doing fire shots. Yep lighting the shot glass loaded with bacardi and then downing the shot. Eventual i developed a hole in my mouth therefore allowing all of the bacardi to drip down my chin and neck with a nice blue flame before i extinguished my self with beer. Then we had his girlfriend drive to taco bell to get some food. And thats the last thing i remember of that night.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 2, 2008)

deathmask666 said:


> Eventual i developed a hole in my mouth therefore allowing all of the bacardi to drip down my chin and neck


 I thought I was the only one with a hole in my mouth


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I thought I was the only one with a hole in my mouth



I hope not for the same reason


----------



## Nerina (Feb 2, 2008)

^ nah cause I'm clumsy


----------



## Jason (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 25, 2008)

I remember the first time I downed 151...someone asked me if I wanted a chaser (I didn't know what 151 was at the time) and I was like FUCK NO and downed like 4 shots. My tolerance was pretty low at the time and I was pretty fucked up for the rest of the night


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 25, 2008)

How about, my first enounter with 151 was when somebody took my bottle of wine off of me at a party and returned without it. They said "Shit dude, it's gone... let me find you another one", in honest hearted generosity.. when they returned with another bottle, I opened it up and took a good 7 count. With a horrified look on my face, I immediately read the label, only to find out that I had just drank at least 6 shots of 151 in one pounding. I kinda thought maybe I drank draino or something, judging by the burning sensation.

So the starter of this thread = Metal.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 25, 2008)

Someone mentioned Everclear earlier in this thread and it reminded me of the worst drink I've ever had in my life. My friend's dad makes this drink called Fire On The Mountain. It's Everclear and cayenne pepper powder mixed together. It's just this red liquid and if you smell it, you can just tell you're getting into something bad by trying it.

Basically, he gave me a drop of this and my mouth was on fire but his dad was saying how that's for pussies so of course I take some more. I didn't even take a full shot but god damn did it burn. It wasn't an alcohol burn it was a "HOLY SHIT SOMEONE LIT A FIRE IN MY MOUTH" burn. There was nothing in his house that could stop the burn and my mouth felt like it was on fire for 45 minutes.


----------



## budda (Dec 25, 2008)

damn it jason, i thought this was recent


----------



## Kronpox (Dec 25, 2008)

This thread is definitely deemed true. 

One night in my hayday I was after a certain flavour of drunk which I ended up achieving with 40s of Max Ice with half a flask (3-4 shots) of 151 in each

and any time I've had straight shots of it my mouth and throat and lips and any part of my body it touches goes numb and I go silent for a period of time. heavy stuff


----------



## Jason (Dec 25, 2008)

budda said:


> damn it jason, i thought this was recent



 Why?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 26, 2008)

75&#37; alcohol... I have 72% Isopropyl in my medicine cabinet... 

On a serious note though, I assume there's a difference between rubbing alcohol and drinking alcohol, right?


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 26, 2008)

I thinking rubbing alcohol has other chemicals added to it so if you drank it, you'd probably get pretty sick


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 26, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> I thinking rubbing alcohol has other chemicals added to it so if you drank it, you'd probably get pretty sick


I think that thing would do worse to you than just get sick, I heard from somewhere that it can make you go blind.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 26, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> I thinking rubbing alcohol has other chemicals added to it so if you drank it, you'd probably get pretty sick



I would think drinking enough of 151 would make you pretty sick too. 



Brendan G said:


> I think that thing would do worse to you than just get sick, I heard from somewhere that it can make you go blind.



That too.


----------



## lobee (Dec 26, 2008)

Last night I had a few rum balls my aunt made with 151 in them. All of the horrible taste with little to none of the alcoholic effects! GRRREAT!


----------



## Jason (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## sami (Aug 30, 2009)

watabump! 

I took a big bottle of Bacardi to my ex-bassist's house last night for his birthday. good stuff! xD


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm suprised you could take the second pic!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 30, 2009)

Bah, 151 is for sissies. Metho, now _thats_ where the party's at


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 30, 2009)

fucking nice  power to the partiers


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, the last time this thread was bumped was eight months ago.



The Atomic Ass said:


> 75% alcohol... I have 72% Isopropyl in my medicine cabinet...
> 
> On a serious note though, I assume there's a difference between rubbing alcohol and drinking alcohol, right?



In case anyone was still wondering, the alcohol that you drink is ethanol. Rubbing alcohol is isopropanol. Isopropanol turns into acetone in your liver, which is a paint thinner and base for nail polish remover. If you've ever chemically stripped paint and gotten any of the stuff on you, you know it burns. Lesson? Don't drink rubbing alcohol, kids.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> In case anyone was still wondering, the alcohol that you drink is ethanol. Rubbing alcohol is isopropanol. Isopropanol turns into acetone in your liver, which is a paint thinner and base for nail polish remover. If you've ever chemically stripped paint and gotten any of the stuff on you, you know it burns. Lesson? Don't drink rubbing alcohol, kids.



And yes, eating the hand-sanitizers/wipes from KFC _does_ count


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 31, 2009)

The pictures in the beginning of this thread made my stomach curl a little


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 31, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> And yes, eating the hand-sanitizers/wipes from KFC _does_ count



Touché!


----------



## pink freud (Aug 31, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Pftah, I regularly drink 80/82.5% absinthe.
> 
> Still, thats a serious consumption rate. I approve of this thread.
> 
> What the hell is that whole 'proof' think anyway? I don't really get it.



I love me some absinthe.

Its a shame that the best stuff we can get over here legally in the states is Kublar.

I've had smuggled Czech stuff before that was awesome.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

Im pretty much not a fan of Czech absinth. The Parisian Absinthe (note the "e" on the end) is where the really beautiful ones are. The bohemian stuff is nice enough if you're into that kind of thing, but it tends to (from my experience) have less wormwood, and slightly more alcohol... making it less of an 'absinth' and more of a 'metho'.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 31, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Im pretty much not a fan of Czech absinth. The Parisian Absinthe (note the "e" on the end) is where the really beautiful ones are. The bohemian stuff is nice enough if you're into that kind of thing, but it tends to (from my experience) have less wormwood, and slightly more alcohol... making it less of an 'absinth' and more of a 'metho'.


 
The only French Absinthe we have in the states that I know of is the Le Tourment Pert. Last I knew, it has the highest wormwood content of any of the legal Absinthes in the US.

It looks like Windex


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

^ French Absinthe does have the highest wormwood content  The alcohol content really doesnt phase me 'cos i mixit with around 4 shots of water anyway. Releases a _lot_ of the flavours.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 31, 2009)

pink freud said:


> The only French Absinthe we have in the states that I know of is the Le Tourment Pert. Last I knew, it has the highest wormwood content of any of the legal Absinthes in the US.
> 
> It looks like Windex


 
I picked up a bottle of Pernod Absinthe here in Seattle a few months back. I'm no absinthe connoisseur, but seems like good stuff to me. And it is French as far as I can tell.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

Pernod is one of the only good Absinthe' that is readily available here in Aus... $100 a bottle, but it is just fantastic. Try and find a bottle of "Absentee" if you can. Managed to get one from a random little bottleshop a couple of years back, and it's just wonderful 

Or you could try "Mansinthe"... Marilyn Mansons absinthe... at 66.6% alcohol, well what can i say, it's br00tal


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 31, 2009)

i did a shot of lighter fluid once...kept it down for like 45 mins before i had to puke...learned a lesson that night...never, ever, EVER run out of normal booze when you're in the middle of a bender


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

I learned my lesson back in the day; Jim Beam is *not* good liquor.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 31, 2009)

Dude... wtf? Lighter fluid?!?!

I thought resorting to the lonely bottled of Everclear in the corner was bad enough... or the bottle of Vladdy's that should have been thrown out long ago... but lighter fluid is rough, man.



Demoniac said:


> I learned my lesson back in the day; Jim Beam is *not* good liquor.


 
Disagree - my old drummer and I found a bottle of it in our band room one night and we were absolutely pumped - polished the entire bottle off.

..but then, I absolutely love whiskey - Gentelman's Jack being my favorite, unless you get into the more expensive stuff.

Granted, I haven't really drank in some time, as my stomach has had a few issues more recently.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

^ See now Jim Beam is quite literally one of about only 3 bottles of liquor i've tried and was physically repulsed by (Bundaberg Rum being one of the others, Smirnoff Vodka the final...). It's just so... awful 

EDIT: and it's not like i hate bourbon either; Slate, Wild Turkey, Bakers, Knob Creek, Elijah Craig, all beautiful tasting liquors... but Beam


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 31, 2009)

Elijah Craig is NOT a good tasting liquor sir, i took like 3 shots of it once, and gave the bottle away...Knob Creek isn't too shabby, but the one i'm a big fan of is Woodford Reserve, me and an old roommate who were avid slammers of whiskey had a bottle given to us, and we couldn't bring ourselves to do shots of it, or even mix it, which was a definite first, we just kinda sipped on it straight or on the rocks...i need to go get some more of that sometime


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah, see i refuse to shot any liquor. Doesn't matter what it is, it doesn't deserve that  You don't get to taste it if you aren't sipping it


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 31, 2009)

i've stopped doing shots myself these days, aside from Jagerbombs and the occasional delicious mixed shot


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 1, 2009)

Once you stop drinking to get drunk (mainly shotting anyway...), the whole experience gets so much more enjoyable 

EDIT: I should also apologize if i'm coming off like a condescending douche, working in bottle-shops gave me a real short fuse when it comes to people drinking


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 1, 2009)

I suppose you're right, but I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 2, 2009)

sometimes, shotting is better than sipping...For someone like me, some liqueurs lose there flavour if I sip it. It tastes more of alcohol than any other flavour they were trying to get across. Curse my palette. But that said, shotting good Johnnie Walker Blue or the like is just dumb.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 2, 2009)

^ I've met more people who do shots of Johnnie Blue than people who drink it... I've come to the conclusion that 90% of the time it's just a status symbol "Oh look at me bra, i gots a bottle of da bloo label..."


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2010)

Bought time for another bump. 3 year anniversary of this just went by


----------



## leandroab (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow...

Just...

Wow...


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Oct 31, 2010)

151 - never again.


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 31, 2010)

Is it.... 75.5% alcohol volume?


----------



## Hypothermia (Oct 31, 2010)

I've gotta say. so much fucked up shit happend the last time i brought a 80% Stroh Rum to a party, i will never do it again.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 31, 2010)

I love 151

I like to make a nifty little mix drink called Caribou Lou






I learned how to make it from one of my favorite rap songs


----------



## TheSilentWater (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff-


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 31, 2010)

1 quart Bacardi 151
1 quart Jagermeister
1 quart Goldschlager
---------------------
LIQUID COCAINE.

Split the cost between 4 buddies and you'll have a good night.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember one night a few years back where we had Lamb's 151... kind of.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2010)

This stuff got me arrested for felony battery on law enforcement after my aunt ran me over in her driveway. Im not allowed to drink until my substance abuse classes at the COPE center are over.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 2, 2010)

Captain morgan spiced gold is godawful when mixed alone, seriously... I nearly threw up after a rum n cola with that mixed in it. It was like 1/10 >_<
Mixing just a dash with Fanta exotic and Bacardi razz is godly though. 

Also, at the first picture...
CRINGE


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I learned how to make it from one of my favorite rap songs




Woah, Tech N9ne up in this bitch. Shit just got serious.


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 2, 2010)

whiskey and red bull has been my favorite thing of late, that or Jim Beam Red Stag and Dr Pepper with real sugar...though i haven't had any really insane benders in a long time, the last time i blacked out was last December, and that was only for like an hour before i started barfing, so there wasn't much time for anything epic to happen

^holy shit, Caribou Lou sounds like inspiration for shenanigans


----------



## groph (Nov 5, 2010)

Caribou Lou is indeed a recipe for shenanigans. It reduced one of my buddies (whose identity will stay a secret to the grave) to a crying mess in a garage. This is after like 2 glasses of it.

I had a shot of Lamb's 151 a couple of years ago and felt like vomiting for the following 15 minutes, somehow I kept it down. I can't take straight hard alcohol anymore, at least not shots. I can sit there and sip, but I haven't acquired the taste yet, as much as I'd like to.

Bad things happen to me if I go through a quart of ~40% alcohol stuff, I couldn't imagine what would go down if I did that to some 151. Here's how I remember the alcohol content of that shit. Myself and a friend are walking to his house to do some liver damage.

Him - I have some 151 at home
Me - Holy shit, what's the alcohol content of that shit? Is it anything like the Lamb's I had a while back?
Him - Yeah man it's 75.5% alcohol
Me - SEVENTY FIVE POINT FUCK! (in amazed disbelief)

So 151 is 75.FUCK% alcohol.


----------



## Jason (Nov 12, 2010)

It is indeed 75.5% alcohol.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 12, 2010)

and thats the way it should be


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Nov 12, 2010)

Lemon hart 151 > Bacardi 151


----------



## DesertBurst (Nov 12, 2010)

good stuff
too bad drinking age in states is 21


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2010)

Got a bit of a buzz.. so..


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh shit.. Im looking at Bulbs soundlclick page.. 151 songs.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 5, 2010)

wtf man ahha


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 9, 2010)

I got one word for 151...

PAIN.

I did 2 shots and was dying, vomitting in the bushes. Then passed out. And my fucking throat hurt for like 2 days. Lesson learned: do NOT take shots of this unless you want to fuck up your throat.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Dec 9, 2010)

caribou fuckin lou my friend. that shit is fantastic. oh and tech n9ne is absolutely awesome.


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha Tech N9ne. Amazing. 
I stick to my 1800 and patron. Seems to get the job done.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 10, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> This stuff got me arrested for felony battery on law enforcement after my aunt ran me over in her driveway. Im not allowed to drink until my substance abuse classes at the COPE center are over.



!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 10, 2010)

All i have to say is White Lightning...


----------



## pink freud (Dec 10, 2010)

RaceCar said:


> I got one word for 151...
> 
> PAIN.
> 
> I did 2 shots and was dying, vomitting in the bushes. Then passed out. And my fucking throat hurt for like 2 days. Lesson learned: do NOT take shots of this unless you want to fuck up your throat.



It's much easier to drink on the rocks.


----------



## Jason (Jun 13, 2011)

Talking about this shit brought it up.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 14, 2011)

Jagermeister is still my drink... And the bottles look schweet


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2011)

my mates got me a bottle of 12yo scotch for my 21st today 
i am a bit happy


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 14, 2011)

For my 18th last year my band mates decided "HEY LETS BUY SOME ABSINTHE" 

Everything from 9pm - 2 am was a blur....

To be exact.





Hapsburg Absinthe / Red Label
50cl / 85%


----------



## avenger (Jun 14, 2011)

Absinthe is the best, wish we could get proper absinthe over here.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 14, 2011)

avenger said:


> Absinthe is the best, wish we could get proper absinthe over here.



Order it online dude, I'm pretty sure you can get some that way, that's how my friends did it.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the necrobump, people.


----------



## Jason (Jun 14, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Thanks for the necrobump, people.



Not a problem?


----------



## Nile (Jun 15, 2011)

Jason said:


> Not a problem?



You never got banned for a necrobump multiple times over 3 years?
Your a god.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, since it's fresh again... lol 

My friend Stefan and I had 151 on his b-day a few years ago. Needless to say he ended up in a computer chair giggling his ass off while puking like a fountain and I passed dead out in a hallway mid "What the fuck is up" party scream which apparently i'm told only go to "What the fuc$*%#(#%$*ueuwb08e3..... (thump!). lol And i woke up at my ex-gf's in pittsburgh, 8 hours away the next evening.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 15, 2011)

Jason said:


> Not a problem?



FUCK YOU JASON LOLOLOLOL BUY MY 10k PLUGINS PLZ


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^


----------



## Jason (Jul 5, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> FUCK YOU JASON LOLOLOLOL BUY MY 10k PLUGINS PLZ


  

/ me has been drinking 151 again tonight
Ok.. Were to pay al brown boy..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 5, 2011)

PM credit card details


----------



## leandroab (Jul 6, 2011)

*mod edit: enjoy your nap for bitching about rep... if you have a problem with something somebody neg'ed you for pm the mods and we'll decide what to do about it*


----------



## Jason (Jul 9, 2011)

Jason said:


> / me has been drinking 151 again tonight
> Ok.. Were to pay al brown boy..



Drinking this shit again tonight.. Almost thru this bottle.. Much slower pace this time.


----------



## Electra (Aug 2, 2011)

impressive.


----------



## Jason (Jul 29, 2012)

Drinking bacardi again tonight.. Grape..


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 29, 2012)

How 'bout mixing that with some UV Chocolate Cake?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 29, 2012)

Stitch said:


> What the hell is that whole 'proof' think anyway? I don't really get it.



it has something to do with proving its good booze by seeing how well it takes to a flame back in the old days of moonshine in the US i believe. Not sure how they came up with the doubling of the % scale, but that's where the term "proof" comes from


----------



## skeels (Jul 30, 2012)

Holy freaking necro bump! 

I had to quit 151 for tequila.

If you find yourself at the bar next to a jerk, though, nothing says "Get away from me" better than an "accidentally" spilled shot of 151 while lighting a cigarette.

Yeah, I had to quit tequila for gin...


----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2012)

When I see this thread bumped I know Jason drank bacardi.


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 30, 2012)

I drink any type of liquor, but that 151 tastes fucking terrible. It has no flavor and just a crap load of burn. I am talking from a drinking it straight point of view.

Even moonshine has flavor to it, and can go down smooth, (especially the "brandy" moonshine made from fruit) despite the fact that it has an even higher alcohol content.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh god this thread again... 

I got my hands on some 85% pure alcohol once (I got connections to some distillers), and decided to blow the cap an evening with some friends...
I woke up in the morning with the entire right arm down the toilet and with a taste of apples and salt.

I have to say no to alcohol that strong now. I'll stick with jäger. 

Also, why drink 151 neat?


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 30, 2012)

I've actually never minded 151 straight. Compared to anything else in that range, it's definitely got taste, at least to me.

This also coming from someone who used to drink Everclear straight with his friends. YMMV


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 30, 2012)

This thread is small-time. Make way for science.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 30, 2012)

You can't get 200 proof (100%) alcohol. It's physically impossible. Even with hydrolysis, you'd only get somewhere around 196 proof.
Plus, you'd have to thin it out really well with some mixers to avoid getting really really sick. Even a 1:2 mix with juice could be a really potent shot.


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2012)

Thread gets bumped, this gets posted


----------



## Asrial (Jul 30, 2012)

^Your avatar fits so well to that song it's scary.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 30, 2012)

I figured I'd be coming into this thread to chew someone out for necrobumping. Low and behold, it's the OP! 

I just can't do really hard liquor, although it's more because I often detest the taste than anything.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2012)

Randy said:


> Thread gets bumped, this gets posted





Hahahah I knew you would post this.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 30, 2012)

Asrial said:


> You can't get 200 proof (100%) alcohol. It's physically impossible. Even with hydrolysis, you'd only get somewhere around 196 proof.
> Plus, you'd have to thin it out really well with some mixers to avoid getting really really sick. Even a 1:2 mix with juice could be a really potent shot.



You can get higher than the ~96% that results from distillation from a few different methods. I know a lot of companies use drying agents to achieve this, but I don't know about this specific company. 
Plus I was just posting it for laughs, I'm not crazy enough to try drinking the stuff


----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2012)

Asrial said:


> You can't get 200 proof (100%) alcohol. It's physically impossible. Even with hydrolysis, you'd only get somewhere around 196 proof.
> Plus, you'd have to thin it out really well with some mixers to avoid getting really really sick. Even a 1:2 mix with juice could be a really potent shot.


 
You can get 200 proof (99,5% ethanol) or even 100% by simply adding a dissecant to the "mixture". I think you can only get around 95% using simple destillation. And I also think ethylene glycol is an excellent dissecant for this procedure hahaha.

But... I could also be wrong! I shouldn't though, or else I should be re-considering my chemical engineering major ahhahahahah


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 30, 2012)

You just wouldn't want to use ethylene glycol in a product you plan on drinking... 
And the 96% is from fractional, simple distillation will only get you so far.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 30, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> You just wouldn't want to use ethylene glycol in a product you plan on drinking...


 
Who the heck would drink 100% ethanol? If youwant that shit, everclear is already too much ahaha.

And I believe one treatment for glycol poisoning is ethanol hahahaha


----------



## Jason (Mar 15, 2013)

leandroab said:


> When I see this thread bumped I know Jason drank bacardi.





Randy said:


> Thread gets bumped, this gets posted


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2013)

Jason said:


>


----------

